# Врач в Анапе



## Вжик (22 Июл 2015)

Сейяр написал(а):


> Приветствую коллег по несчастью! Меня зовут Сейяр, мне 26 лет, живу в Анапе. С марта этого года появились проблемы в области поясницы и в левой ноге. В апреле пошел к неврологу, который отправил на МРТ. Результат - две грыжи L4-L5 0.78 см и L5-S1 0.94 см. Больше всего беспокоит левая нога - при ходьбе немеет от бедра до колена по задней поверхности, особо остро чувствуется когда приходится долго стоять.
> Пришел сюда за советом и помощью, хотя бы моральной.


Здравствуйте Сейяр, прочитала Ваше сообщение и решила Вам посоветовать прекрасного специалиста в Вашем городе-Анапа, который занимается проблемами спины. Сразу хочу заметить-это не реклама, а желание помочь. Дело в том, что в конце июня мне самой диагностировали грыжу диска очень большого размера. А в начале июля надо было ехать в Анапу на отдых всей семьей. Отдых был давно оплачен и отменять -рука не поднималась, дети ждали море. Так вот, дома(я  живу в г.Мытищи) мне сделали блокаду, и мы поехали. Поездку на машине в Ваш город я перенесла нормально-спасибо блокаде, корсету, ортопедической подушке на авто кресло. А вот спустя некоторое время боль вернулась. Пришлось искать в Анапе специалистов для повторной блокады. Волею случая я обратилась в мед центр "Вектор здоровья" по адресу ул. Горького д.28. Врач-невролог Светлана Викторовна Беспалова. Поверьте мне-очень сильный специалист. Она занимается именно нашими проблемами. К ней я приходила еще дважды-мне она делала уколы комплексом препаратов, которые мне очень помогли. Если Вы решитесь придти к ней, я верю, что она Вам обязательно поможет. Я очень жалею, что отъезд домой, прервал мое лечение и, что подобного доктора мне дома пока найти не удалось. Желаю Вам здоровья и удачи.


----------

